# Harz Racing Challenge / Mitteldeutschlandcup an 13./14.09.08



## Marko S (24. August 2008)

Alle relevanten Informationen zu den beiden Veranstaltungen findet Ihr unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352755
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352757

Bitte keine Fragen hier einstellen ich werde nur unter den beiden Links antworten.

Gruß
Marko


----------

